# Large filter (eheim 2126) on smaller tank (29g)



## bpndf01 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have eheim 2126, from an older, larger tank. Now setting up a 29 gallon planted aquarium. Is the 2126 too large a filtration system for this size tank? thanks in advance. Will have CO2 injection system as well.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've a 2128 on a 40g (UK) tank (a 55g breeder, in the US jargon I think).

It is very powerful but I have turned it down slightly using the valve and it is working brilliantly and silently. I think if you use the spray bar it should be even better. I have heard of people making the holes in them much larger to slow the flow while keeping up the flow rate too.

You can't have enough media IME/O.


----------



## bpndf01 (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks for quick response.
idea of increasing diameters of spray bar holes sounds very smart. 
by turning down valve, does that in any way strain motor?

ben


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

You can also try pointing the spray bar at the glass so the water that ricochet off glass is diffused. 

DJ


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you planning on using an inline reactor? That would slow it down a bit as well as packing the canister full of media. I want to put a 2026 on my 30g but am still finding reducers so that I can use my lily pipes still.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> Are you planning on using an inline reactor? That would slow it down a bit as well as packing the canister full of media. I want to put a 2026 on my 30g but am still finding reducers so that I can use my lily pipes still.


I found a good trick to attach my Ehiem to 12mm fittings. Place some of the 12/16mm tubing on your fittings and then slide the 16/22mm tubing over the top. I have done this on my CO2 reactor and it's working a treat. And, as I had the tubing, it was free!



> by turning down valve, does that in any way strain motor?


Turning down the valves shouldn't strain the motor unless you turned it way down. Ehiem suggest this action in their instructions, if I remember correctly.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Im running an Eheim 2217 on my 30G tank. (36x12) At full blast it creates quite a current, and I dont think my fish care for this to much. What I do is cut back the flow on the exhaust side. This makes everything totally bareable for the fish and still creates a nice current throughout the tank.


----------



## bpndf01 (Mar 5, 2007)

i do have inline reactor, and i did turn down valve, and system seems to work well. current is not too strong.


----------



## bpndf01 (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks for all the help. tank is really looking very beautiful. hope to take some pics soon.


----------



## klintman (Mar 22, 2007)

Im running a Eheim 2236 on my 29gal marine that is curing some live rock. Perfect with the spray bar for this application. Reef gets full of alge if there is little current. The 2236 combined with the Seaclone100 skimmer means i do not have to use a powerhead.

stacking a few 50micron "polishing" pads is also a good way to reduce flow output. Makes the water crystal clear too.

the more filter media you run the more time between filter maintenance intervals you will have.


----------

